# "Maxime Bernier says he'd deploy military to stop illegal border crossings"



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2017)

Almost posted this in the "Next Tory Leader" thread, but thought it would be a decent fit here - shared under the Fair Dealings provisions of the _Copyright Act_ ...


> Conservative leadership candidate Maxime Bernier says he would dedicate more resources to address the flow of migrants crossing the U.S.-Canada border illegally. And if that doesn't work, he'd consider temporary measures, including deploying the military to the border.
> 
> "We're using the Canadian Forces when we have natural disasters in this country," Bernier said in an interview with CBC News. "Let's use them on a temporary basis in places where these people are crossing the border."
> 
> ...


While I've heard #'s coming this way seem to be increasing, I haven't heard that they're overwhelming the police/CBSA forces already in place to the point of needing outside help.


----------

